# Anyone wear Merrell's?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've always worn boots to work. But with this job we do so much walking around buildings and around campus (so were always on concrete) that I just wasnt that comfortable in them anymore.

So I decided to get some good tennis shoes. Everyone has always praised Merrell for their quality and comfort but I never much liked the hiking-style shoe's that they produce. Even the more "everyday" style ones are still wild colors or look more like a hiking shoe than a walking shoe...

Well, recently I found a store that had M. Tennis shoes!! so I bought a pair. $100....... A little steep but, your gonna pay that now days for a quality pair of shoes. I never had a problem shelling out $130 for justin boots b/c I knew they were gonna last. So I figured, whats the difference. Since these are M. shoes they should be well worth the $100...

Now I will say they are VERY light, VERY breathable/cool, and VERY comfortable. But a few months of normal wear (some days I just sit in an office), no hiking, or walking in the woods, or abnormal abuse of any kind this is what I end up with, the netting is tearing... all most completely through.











You can see my sock through the net.

Here's something red behind it you can see it better:











Anyway I called them and they are going to send me shipping info, to send them to the manufac. Said they would be inspected and if found to be a defect they would send me a brand new pair. I asked if he would send them back if not, and he said yes, but I've never seen them NOT send someone a new pair... 

So we will see what happens now. Waiting on the email from them with shipping info.


----------



## CROGERS (May 8, 2010)

I have been wearing them for years now. I am in the parts business and am very rough on them. Concrete, mud, you name it. I usually get a full year out of mine before any signs on wear!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess this model just has some defects the way that netting is sewn in there.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i stopped buying them because they would wear fast, like 6 months and they were throw aways.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The tennis shoes? My father & uncle both have other models and have been wearing them several years w/o that much wear shown.... Hard to believe after 6 months a pair are done. Unless you are walking miles of concrete in them everyday. No shoe is going to last long like that. Nike's dont last me more than 6 months, except the pair of nike shocks I bought a few years ago, those lasted a long time.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

shocks destroyed my knees. terrible for your nees and ankles.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

tennis shoes, and i do alot of walking, work for the gas company and read alot of meters.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Zig Techs FTW!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I talked to them this morning. They said if I would send them the shoes, they would inspect them and decide if it was a defective product and if so they'd send me a brand new pair... 

If not they'll send these back. I asked the guy about that he said well, I've never seen them send anyone's shoes back, they send new shoes %99 of the time.

So, Other than having to pay to ship them my shoes, I should get a brand new replacement pair at no cost.


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yup, i gotta a brand new pair after almost a year of wearing my old ones. They started leaking and did what u are doing and they sent me a new pair!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

After a year? Awesome. I havent even had mine but a few months. Got them around the first of the year I think. I had to pick backups in case the ones I have arent in stock anymore. So I picked something a little different haha..


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've worn Merrils for years. Got some tennis shoes out in the garage that are 2-3 years old....still in pretty decent shape but dirty. I've got a pair of black leather Merrils that I wear to work sometimes. I did notice that they leaked a little once on a rainy day.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well apparently the ones I had must have been out of production, cause they sent me my alternative pair I had to list incase they were...










They are very stiff out of the box, unlike the Tennis shoe which was very comfortable the first day I had them. I think these will take some time to break in but I hope as I wear them they will loosen up. Only thing I'm worried about is them not breathing well in the summer & being hot....


----------

